# Weather



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a picture or 2 of a lake effect snow squall coming onshore. For those who know of these, they can be frightful but beautiful, we're used to them.. The squall is about 5-10 miles away from me, passing over Sodus, Wolcott, and/or Red Creek, NY, on the Southern shore of Lake Ontario..It's a big one..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice pictures. In the past I have driven through those on I-90 between Erie and Buffalo. Interesting how they can drop snow in a narrow 20 mile wide belt. Not that anyone cares but it is sunny and 68 here, I had the top down on the convertible this morning.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Here's a picture or 2 of a lake effect snow squall coming onshore. For those who know of these, they can be frightful but beautiful, we're used to them.. The squall is about 5-10 miles away from me, passing over Sodus, Wolcott, and/or Red Creek, NY, on the Southern shore of Lake Ontario..It's a big one..
> View attachment 575939
> View attachment 575940


I used to run the Buffalo area quite often.
Hated to see that when I was headed straight for it. 
I always carried a Sterno stove and a box of food goods in the winter.
That part of driving I don't miss at all.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I used to run the Buffalo area quite often.
> Hated to see that when I was headed straight for it.
> I always carried a Sterno stove and a box of food goods in the winter.
> That part of driving I don't miss at all.


I knew you would be commenting as I remembered you were a driver. The squalls that come off Lake Erie are indeed bad as the wind picks up all that moisture coming from the West, and dumps on Western NY. The squalls can be amazing, we had heavy snow in the front yard, and almost nothing in the backyard, if you can believe it.The snow that dumps on the football field where the Buffalo Bills play can be amazing, the stadium sits right on the Eastern edge of Lake Erie.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, I guess if you don't like the view out your front window and don't want to deal with the snow, you can just go to the back yard. Interesting how that works. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No snow here. Last 2 mornings it has been 5 degrees. That is cold. Stupid cold.
Tom, I knew you were going to have a local weather report. Thats my kind of winter.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I knew you would be commenting as I remembered you were a driver. The squalls that come off Lake Erie are indeed bad as the wind picks up all that moisture coming from the West, and dumps on Western NY. The squalls can be amazing, we had heavy snow in the front yard, and almost nothing in the backyard, if you can believe it.The snow that dumps on the football field where the Buffalo Bills play can be amazing, the stadium sits right on the Eastern edge of Lake Erie.


I used to come up thru Geneseo ,up to rt 20 into Buffalo's airport, the thruway would close in a minute back them, better sticking on the back roads. 
When you hit the welcome to Buffalo sign on 20 it would start snowing.
Turn around and come back when you hit the leaving sign it would be dry roads and sunshine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is the same as my experience on the few trips I made through Buffalo. Always exited I-90 and took Rt20.
Today it will be in the low 70's out here. I can still see some snow on the south face of the San Bernadino mountains, but only above 10k'.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This picture was just taken looking out my office window, looks a little similar to Flyernut’s picture above. It is almost 70 outside, that massive cloud structure is the marine layer over the Pacific ocean. My elevation is 700’, the top of that thick layer is also about 700’, it extends about 1/4 mile inland when the picture was taken. All it means is there is thick cloud cover over anyone under it, not storms or bad weather.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like a giant foamy ocean wave. Any wind inland with that? 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will try to make this my last non-train picture, at least for today. There has been a recent change in slope maintenance regulations defining how much and what type of brush can be allowed to grow on community slopes. Meeting these new regulations is very expensive and takes months to a year depending on how many acres and the accessibility of the terrain. Well it turns out goats can do the job for about 1/10th the cost of commercial landscape contractors, so our HOA hired a goat herd. Here is a part of the herd across the street from me munching away for breakfast.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, when there is marine layer like that the winds are calm. Yesterday we had Santa Ana winds which blow the marine layer far out to sea. When the Santa Ana conditions stopped it allowed the layer to reform up to the shoreline. If the temperature on land drops into the low 60’s or mid 50’s, which it will not this week, the layer can completely cover the land 40 miles inland. Any winds will break up and disperse the layer, warm mid day sun also thins it out.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

And the weather in Golden Colorado. Hard to concentrate in my home office today...😁


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like snowmobile play time in Golden.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

And really final, here is the same view at 1:30p. The marine layer has burned off fairly far out to sea, the temperature is 72deg, 2 to 4 knot breeze.
The truth is we really need a few more major rains here, plus a lot more snow pack in the mountains above 6k feet. None are on the horizon for at least two weeks.


----------

